# Cricket's Creations



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I started sculpting about 8-9 years ago and entered into the OOAK or (one of a kind) fantasy world on eBay. I've since been catching up on the homestead and just doing irregular sculpts here or there.

If anyone is interested in sculpting, maybe have an inclination towards art, feel free to stop by my website and chat with us on the forums. Just a bunch of nice people on there who are helping others to learn, and also selling their work. We are learning from each other and making our own businesses!


Cricket

http://www.CricketsCreations.com
ooak of many clays (mostly polymer), equine related artwork


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

You should check out Etsy (www.etsy.com) if you haven't already. Place to sell your handmade things, pretty popular  What are those models made of by the way? Clay?


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks!! ^_^

The sculpts in the gallery are mostly polymer, although I also sculpt in Chavant, Gapoxio, and whatever works for a specific project at times. Like for Christmas... I'm sculpting a couple of Breyer-type ponies for my daughter in Gapoxio. It "air" hardens and is the same feel and hardness of Breyer model resins. 
I will be making resin and model resin kits sometime in the future... but for now, haven't gotten to it.

I've heard Etsy was pretty good. I've not auctioned my stuff in a while, because I have so much work that I can not keep up with it as it is.
My problem is that I can not work fast enough.. I'm trying to convince my husband to stop working the manual job, and pick up sculpting to help me out! LOL!!! ^_^ 

Cricket


----------

